# Difference between wedge bulbs 168 and 194???



## VW_GOLF_MK4 (Dec 18, 2001)

difference between 168 and 194??? they look about the same!!
what bulbs are use in sidemarker for 00 vw golf gls???
how about bumper light??
is it both 194???
anyone know the phillips site where i can find out what size of bulbs to use in every car???
please help!! thanks in advance!!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Difference between wedge bulbs 168 and 194??? (VW_GOLF_MK4)*

194= 3.5 watts
168= 5 watts


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Difference between wedge bulbs 168 and 194??? (VW_GOLF_MK4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
anyone know the phillips site where i can find out what size of bulbs to use in every car???[HR][/HR]​Might not be 100% accurate:
EUROSPEC VW: http://www.autolamps-online.com/application_guide/volkswagencentre.htm 
US SPEC VW http://www.autolamps-online.com/application_guide/volkswagen.htm


----------



## Lumalux (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: Difference between wedge bulbs 168 and 194??? (VW_GOLF_MK4)*

In terms of brightness, the 194 is 2 candlepower (CP) while the 168 is 3 CP. You probably would not be able to tell the difference with the naked eye. For your information, the 161 is 1 CP.


----------



## No Frillz (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Difference between wedge bulbs 168 and 194??? (Lumalux)*

Is the wedge bulb located in the front bottom of the high beams a 194 or 168?


----------



## Lumalux (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: Difference between wedge bulbs 168 and 194??? (No Frillz)*

It is the European-spec W5W lamp. The US equivalent is the 168.
There are a variety of T-3 1/4 wedge-base lamps that will fit in that socket, including colored bulbs.


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Difference between wedge bulbs 168 and 194??? (Lumalux)*

Yeah, I've seen blue and green variants. Beware of the cops tho...


----------



## Lumalux (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: Difference between wedge bulbs 168 and 194??? (impact)*

I think it's a bad idea to put anything other than clear (which includes so-called "super white" or any variation of clear) or amber in the front position or parking lamps. There are federal DOT laws that require lights to be certain brightness and colors, but it appears these are not enforced in many cases.
All marker lamps are intended to demarcate the perimeter of the vehicle and to make it apparent which end is facing you (or whether it is approaching you or going away from you). This is an important safety concern. Someone a while back had talked about putting red bulbs in the front and I nixed that as a bad idea since it could, under some conditions, confuse others into thinking the front of the vehicle is the back. It's also a bad idea to remove the color from the amber signals and the side marker lights.
It's fine for show purposes, but it's better to be safe when driving.


----------

